# Couple hooters



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Dragged baits on Miss Babbie yesterday. Managed a few hoos. Nice day out there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Niceeeeeee Wade!!! Although you cooking on a gasser is no bueno!!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like more n a couple! Seen a few headed out yesterday. Looks like a fun time!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It was a good warm meal.... Good enough!!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great box of hoo's


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Way to go Wade......nice hooters...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hootrville!
Nice day.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

I saw this report on FB as well and the fishing location was noted as "the point" an area of the SW edge. Has anyone ever heard of the point?

Nice job Wade!


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice work. Was there one bait working better than the others and what depth did you find the fish in?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Dang !


----------

